# Athel Tankers



## treeve

At first I was going to concentrate on the Athel Ships
that were lost during WWII; then I spread my interest to those
earlier, and, now I have included all later ships.
Please can anyone let me know anything about the
1950 ATHELBEACH 7533ton tanker? Did she move on
to other owners? What was her fate? Please does anyone
have a photo they are willing to share?

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Mac

The "Athelbeach", 10350 DWT was built by Hawthorne Leslie, Newcastle in 1950 with a 4 cyl Doxford engine. Length overall 459 feet. Still under same name and ownership in 1963.

Mac


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Raymond

It's not very very clear in Meneight's book but as Mac says it was still in service in 1963 but it seems that she had gone to the knackers yard within four years.
Sorry can't be more exact.

There use to be an old Atheltonian web site a couple of years ago, I dont know if it still exists.

Regards 

NigelC


----------



## treeve

Thank you Nigel and Mac,
I have been in contact with Captain Waldron 
of the AAA ( TinkerTaylor's site );
they are primarily concerned with the crew 
and are very interested in my project.
I have just added a couple more ship names to the list.
Hope you don't mind, but as I progress 
through the pages, there will
be more questions ..... 
I have most ship's pictures.
I am planning on producing a time line
of the ships to offer a graphic representation
of the fleet growth and that they suffered
such heavy losses.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Jeff Egan

Hawthorne Leslie's yard is in Hebburn not Newcastle sadly it has gone the same way as most of the other yards on Tyneside.


----------



## nigelcollett

Raymond

Glad to of help, maybe you can return the favour sometime.

By the by, talking of fotos you don't happen to a pic of either of the two bulkers Athelpince or Princess which built at the end of the 50's, I was on the Prince but have been unable to track down a pic.

NigelC


----------



## treeve

Sorry Nigel,
I only have the wartime tankers, 
I am still looking for the "later" crop myself.
There are a good number of good people
who are part of the AAA, to whom I will
be writing soon .... 
I want to do justice to those seamen
who were quite un-sung heroes.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## leonard small

*Athelbeach*

scrapped in 1967
no name change
LRS


----------



## treeve

Thanks, Leonard ...
Athelbrae, page completed.
Now on to Athelbrook ....
Looks like there were two of that name,
one built 1950, the other built 1977 ...
I gather she ended her life as simply ATHEL.
I gather she is still working Demerara ....
I have very little detail on either ship,
other than weight and builder.
Please can anyone help?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## janbonde

Was on the Athel Crown when she was new in 1949,we were on the Cuba run Cienfuegos, and Jucaro,also Port Everglades when it was just small port no cruise ships


----------



## treeve

Hi Janbonde,
I will be working on the ATHELCROWN page on Monday,
the 1949 ship was scrapped 1971, I would be interested in any
more information on her- I know she was a Cammel Laird.
In fact anything you would like to say about your "cruises"
would be welcome....
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## leonard small

*athelbrook*

sunshine island ex athelbrook
now rusting away in Port of Spain
regards Lrs


----------



## treeve

Thanks Leonard,
Do you know when she got the name
SUNSHINE ISLAND?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Athelbeach Built 1950 by Hawthorne Leslie of Hebburn.
Reg No 183789. 7533 G.R.T. 4155 N.R.T. Length 459 ft. Beam 61 ft.
Call sign G.J.Y.Y.
Arrived in Santander Spain to be broken up on the 22nd of June 1967


----------



## leonard small

*athelbrook*

sorry raymond dont have that information
regards 
Lrs


----------



## treeve

*Sunshine Island*

I have a picture of SUNSHINE ISLAND beached at
Port of Spain, Trinidad ... is this the same SUNSHINE
ISLAND that crashed into the pier 12th Oct 1981
at Hong Kong? - she was Panamanian Registered...

Thanks to John for added info on ATHELBEACH.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Rogers

Treeve, do you happen to have a picture of the old Athemere,No, 142613. She had her funnel amidships,sailed on her for 6 weeks back in August 1950.
John


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi John

If Raymond hasn't then I have,

NigelC


----------



## treeve

Hi, Sorry, I don't have ATHELMERE (2 ) 1954 ..

I have just had confirmation that SUNSHINE ISLAND
was the re-incarnation of ATHELBROOK (1), ATHEL
is the re-incarnation of ATHELBROOK (2), and she 
was reported as still going in 2004. I now know when
and for whom ATHELBROOK became SUNSHINE ISLAND.
All will be online, very soon ....

Meneight's book now on order ...

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Rogers

Ahtelbeach Athelmere 1 she be.
Thanks John


----------



## Scratcher

*Athel Templar*

Hi Lads,
Could anyone help me to get a pic off her or where i can find one. I was on her in the early sixties,running molasses. i don't think she was fit to carry anything else!!!!!!! 
cheers,
Rab


----------



## treeve

*Atheltemplar*

Hello Scratcher,
send me your email address...
the file is too large to upload
...
it'll be online very soon, anyway
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm
being worked up now.
Up to ATHELMONARCH so far ...

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Rogers

NigelC, Thanks for the picture. Reading the caption it says she was sold in 1950,I sailed on her June and July of 1950 so she must been sold after I left. Treeve can you post a picture of the first Athelmere you have. I would like to compare. Thanks
John


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi John R

No problem re Athelmere 1 Hope it was okay. I believe she was getting abit long in the tooth by then. She was due to go to the knackers yard just before WWII but the war saved her for another 10 years.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## treeve

I regret that after ploughing through the information
and photographs I have, I had to come to the conclusion
that the information I had been given was incorrect.
Therefore, I am sorry, but I do not have a photograph
of either ATHELMERE, nor do I have any detail on
ATHELMERE(1954) other than that she was a sister
ship to ATHELSTANE (1956), she was 7524grt and
built Hawthorn Leslie, Hebburn ....
Please can anyone help with any pictures or
information?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

I have been told, by Ted Finch, that there was an ATHELIA,
which appeared by name after WWII. Please does anyone know
of this vessel and its details? Ted wonders if it was a European barge?
There was also ATHELSPRITE, again, I would very much appreciate
any details on her ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athelmere (1954 )*

I have just received a fine picture of ATHELMERE(1954),
it will be set on my page and uploaded tomorrow.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## janbonde

With regard to the Athel Crown that was the first ship I had ever been on that had the Iron Mike,one other what seemed strange at the time was you could walk from one bridge wing to the other without entering the wheel house, when you came to the fore part of the wheel house that was also covered with another set of windows,so in reallity when you were on the fore deck or forward it was not the wheel house windows you were looking at but this walk-way windows wether this was on other ships in the fleet I do not know.JUST checked the photo on treeves site and i think I have made a mistake with regard to the walk thru ,it was the deck below the wheel house but am still not sure,


----------



## treeve

*Ahelmere (1922)*

An earlier ATHELMERE has just come to light.
Built 1914 as the BREIFOND; scrapped 1934.
Web page being updated now ....
Please does anyone have a photograph?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athel Line Ships Website*

On line to date ...
ATHELBEACH, ATHELCHIEF, ATHELCREST, ATHELCROWN,
ATHELDUCHESS, ATHELDUKE, ATHELEMPRESS, ATHELFOAM,
ATHELGLEN, ATHELKING, ATHELKNIGHT, ATHELLAIRD,
ATHELMERE, ATHELMONARCH, ATHELPRINCE, ATHELPRINCESS, 
ATHELQUEEN

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

Added ...
ATHELREGENT, ATHELRILL, ATHELRUBY

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm

Please can anyone tell me anything about the 1955 ATHELSTANE,
I have three photographs but no details!!
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

Added ....
ATHELSTANE, ATHELSULTAN, ATHELVICTOR, 
ATHELVIKING, ATHELVISCOUNT

still working on ATHELTEMPLAR

All best
Raymond


----------



## eldersuk

*Athel Viking*

Does anyone have any info or photographs of Athel Viking. My late father sailed on her 1942/43. I believe she was sunk in 1945.

Thanks in advance,
Derek


----------



## KPC

treeve said:


> Added ....
> ATHELSTANE, ATHELSULTAN, ATHELVICTOR,
> ATHELVIKING, ATHELVISCOUNT
> 
> still working on ATHELTEMPLAR
> 
> All best
> Raymond


Athelviscount was on Kiwi coast in 70's. I was on her as AB..not a bad sort of job..have a pic or two somewhere and will dig out and post.
KPC


----------



## Billy1963

Raymond. For your WWII collection. Athel Line WWII casualties.

ABBOTT, Apprentice, ANDREW PETER, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 19. Son of Francis James Abbott and Nora Abbott, of Manchester. 

BAKER, Second Radio Officer, ROBERT, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 30. Son of Robert Baker, and of Mary Clara Baker, of Clubmoor, Liverpool. 

BASSETT, Junior Engineer Officer, FREDERICK LASCELLES, M.V. Athelviscount (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 21st March 1942. Age 20. Son of Mr. and Mrs. B. Bassett, of Bolton, Lancashire. 

BEE, Senior Second Engineer Officer, WILLIAM LOUIS, M.V. Athelcrown (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd January 1942. Age 37. Husband of E. Bee, of Eastham, Cheshire. 

BILLING, Senior Second Engineer Officer, JOHN ALFRED, M.V. Athelviscount (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 21st March 1942. Age 29. Son of John and Margaret Billing, of Bebington, Cheshire. 

BINKS, Cabin Boy, RICHARD JOHN, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 17. Son of Richard John Binks, and of Isabella Binks, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

BLACKBURN, Wiper, THOMAS, S.S. Athelcrown (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd January 1942. Age 37.

BLAND, Able Seaman, JOHN ALLAN STEPHENSON, M.V. Athelcrown (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 23rd January 1942. Age 22. Son of Allan and Jane Alice Bland, of Oakworth, Yorkshire. 

BOYER, Third Engineer Officer, ALFRED GEORGE, M.V. Athelviscount (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 21st March 1942. Age 34.

BREEN, Able Seaman, PATRICK, S.S. Athelfoam (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1943. Age 58. Son of Moses and Annie Breen, of Wexford, Irish Republic. 

BROCK, Radio Officer, GEORGE ALBERT, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 27. Son of William George and Harriet Brock; husband of Edna Brock, of Holmwood, Surrey. 

BROWNE, Able Seaman, ALFRED, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 38.

BURDGE, Apprentice, LESLIE, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 19. Son of Francis Richard and May Burdge, of Compton Bishop, Somerset. 

BURKE, Able Seaman, MICHAEL, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 48. Son of Thomas and Ellen Burke; husband of Edith Maud Burke, of Ellesmere Port, Cheshire. 

BURSCOUGH, Junior Engineer Officer, ANDREW, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 22. Son of Andrew Tomlinson Burscough and Mary Burscough; nephew of Jane Burscough, of Bamber Bridge, Lancashire. 

BUSH, Third Engineer Officer, GEORGE SHEPHERD, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 24. Son of George Bush, and of Agnes Bush, of Monifieth, Angus. 

BUXTON, Junior Engineer Officer, JAMES KENNETH, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 20. Son of Thomas and Isabela Buxton; husband of Enid May Buxton, of Grangetown, Middlesbrough, Yorkshire. 

CALDWELL, Third Officer, SAMUEL JOHN, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 22. Son of Samuel John and Mary Elizabeth Caldwell. 

CAMPBELL, Ordinary Seaman, CHARLES, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 19. Son of John Richmond Campbell and Elizabeth Campbell. 

CARLSSON, Chief Steward, ERIC GUSTAV, M.V. Athelviking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th January 1945. Age 55. King's Commendation for Brave Conduct. Husband of Ada Carlsson, of Moreton Cheshire. 

CAWOOD, Ordinary Seaman, JOHN HENRY, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 21. Son of Edwin and Catherine Cawood, of Rock Ferry, Birkenhead. 

CHENEY, Sailor, RICHARD, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 18. Son of Albert Ernest and Jane Cheney. 

CLARK, Greaser, ANTHONY, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 20. Son of George and Jane A. Clark, of Sunderland, Co. Durham. 

CONNELLY, Able Seaman, PATRICK, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th December 1939. Age 58.

DANTON, Fireman, JOHN HENRY, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 26. Son of Charles Henry and Elizibeth Alice Danton. 

DAVENPORT, Mess Room Boy, STANLEY, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 17. Son of George and Mary Elizabeth Davenport. 

DAVIES, Carpenter, ROBERT JOHN, M.V.Athelking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 9th September 1940. Age 29. Son of William and Maggie Davies; nephew of Jane Davies, of Nevin, Caernarvonshire. 

DEW, Chief Officer, HENRY, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 31. Son of Mr. and Mrs. John Thomas Dew; husband of Martha Allithea Dew (nee Livingston), of Heston. Middlesex. 

DOMINEY, Fireman, CHARLES FRANK, M.V. Athelempress (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 29th April 1942. Age 58. Son of Henry and Barbara Dominey. 

DUNBAR, Senior Third Engineer Officer, JOHN, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 24. Son of James and May Dunbar, of Great Crosby, Lancashire. 

DUNPHY, Able Seaman, WILLIAM, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 62. Husband of Margaret Dunphy, of Tramore, Co. Waterford, Irish Republic. 

EGNER, Chief Steward, FREDERICK ERNEST, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 41. Son of John and Abigail Egner; husband of Edith Hilda Egner, of Hull. 

FILDES, Steward, WILLIAM ARTHUR, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 22. Husband of B. J. Fildes, of Birkenhead. 

FIRTH, Greaser, DAVID W., M.V. Athelqueen (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 17th March 1942. Age 52. Son of Edward and Sarah Firth. 

FLEET, Able Seaman, JOHN ALEXANDER, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 48.

FORREST, Chief Engineer Officer, WILLIAM, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 41. Son of Thomas Forrest, F.C.M.S., and Ellen Forrest.

FOXLEY, Assistant Cook, WILLIAM, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 27. Son of William M. and Dorothy Foxley, of Liverpool. 

FURNESS, Apprentice, GEORGE, S.S. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 17. Son of Frederick Furness, and of Edith Furness, of Appleby, Westmorland. 

GAISFORD, Able Seaman, SYDNEY RICHARD, M.V. Athelknight (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 26th May 1942. Age 34. Son of Richard Hall Gaisford and Mary Ann Gaisford. 

GARTLAND, Fireman, WILLIAM HENRY, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 24. Son of George and Isabella Gartland; husband of Gladys Irene Gartland, of North Leasowe, Moreton, Cheshire. 

GETTY, Sailor, GEORGE ALFRED, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th December 1939. Age 20. Son of Edward and Sarah E. Getty, of King's Cross, London. 

GILLIES, Able Seaman, NEIL, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 43. Husband of Edith Gillies, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

GILROY, Junior Engineer Officer, JAMES ASCROFT, M.V. Athelcrown (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd January 1942. Age 24. Son of James Abraim and Florence Beatrice Gilroy, of West Kirby, Cheshire. 

GOLIGHTLY, Second Engineer Officer, JOHN GEORGE, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 27. Son of George Golightly, and of Agnes Golightly, of Whitehaven, ***berland. 

GOULD, Cook, EDWARD, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 55. Son of George and Mary Gould; husband of Edith May Gould, of Hessle, Yorkshire.

GRAINS, Able Seaman, LAWRENCE CHRISTOPHER, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 34. Son of Christopher and Mary Grains; husband of Mary A. D. Grains, of South Shields, Co. Durham. 

HALES, Assistant Cook, HAROLD, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 25. Son of William P. Hales, and of Jane Boyle Hales, of North Shields, Northumberland; stepson of George H. Denton. 

HARDING, Cabin Boy, JOSEPH ARTHUR, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 16. Son of Colin and Ella Harding, of Hull. 

HARRISON, Chief Officer, DAVID, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 30. Son of William and Emma Harrison; husband of Annie Harrison, of Hull. 

HAUGHTON, Third Engineer Officer, JOHN MAURICE, M.V. Athelcrown (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd January 1942. Age 29. Son of the Revd. J. O. Haughton, M.A., and of Eleanor Haughton, of Wallasey, Cheshire. 

HEDDLES, Able Seaman, JOHN, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 36. Son of John and Mary Heddles, of South Shields, Co. Durham. 

HEGGEN, Boatswain, JAMES HOUSTEN, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 33. Son of Thomas and Mary E. Heggen, of Island-Magee, Co. Antrim, Northern Ireland. 

HENDRY, Fourth Engineer Officer, JOSEPH, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 20. Son of William Hendry, and of Maria Hendry, of Greenock, Renfrewshire. 

HUGHES, Boatswain, DAVID, M.V. Athelfoam (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 15th March 1941. Age 52. Son of William and Francis Hughes; husband of Annie Hughes, of Rhydyclafdy, Caernarvonshire. 

HUGHES, Junior Engineer Officer, ROY VICTOR, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 21. Son of George Victor and Elizabeth May Hughes, of Llithfaen, Caernarvonshire. 

IDDON, Chief Engineer Officer, CLARENCE HUGH, S.S. Athelviscount (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 21st March 1942. Age 49. Son of Thomas and Margaret Iddon; husband of May Iddon, of Crosby, Lancashire. 

INCE, Chief Officer, GEOFFREY, M.V. Athelviking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th January 1945. Age 40. Son of John and Laura Ince; husband of Dorothy S. Ince, of Wallasey, Cheshire. 

JACK, Third Radio Officer, DAVID GUTHRIE, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 22.

JARVIS, Second Officer, PETER DAVID, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 24. Son of William and Mary Jarvis, of Purley, Surrey. 

JENKINS, Boatswain, EDWARD, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 61. Son of Edward Evan Jenkins and Maria Jenkins; husband of Elizabeth Jane Jenkins, of South Shields, Co. Durham. 

JOHNSTON, Senior Fourth Engineer Officer, ROBERT C., M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 25. Son of John and Margaret Jane Johnston, of Belfast, Northern Ireland. 

JONES, Senior Second Engineer Officer, FRANCIS, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 28. 

JONES, Able Seaman, HAROLD, M.V. Athelqueen (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 17th March 1942. Age 21. Son of William and Mary E. Jones, of Conway, Caernarvonshire. 

JONES, Steward, JOHN MORRIS, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 29. Husband of Margaret Magdaline Jones, of Wallasey, Cheshire. 

LAIDLAW, Cook, DUNCAN, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 46. Son of Duncan and Edna Laidlaw. 

MAHON, Able Seaman, LAWRENCE, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 58.

MAIN, Able Seaman, WILLIAM ERIC, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 42. Son of Stephen Ball Main, and Annie Catherine Main. 

MANSON, Able Seaman, JOHN NORMAN, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 40.

MARTIN, Master, EGERTON GABRIEL BAYNES, O B E, M.V. Athelviking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th January 1945. Age 52. Son of Dr. John Michael H. Martin and T. Edith Martin; husband of Annie Cameron Martin, of Cardonald, Glasgow. Three times awarded King's Commendation for Brave Conduct. 

MARTINDALE, Steward, GEORGE WILLIAM, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 18. Son of John and Jessie Martindale, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

MIDDLETON, Second Radio Officer, SYDNEY HENRY CHARLES, M.V. Athelempress (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 29th April 1942. Age 19. Son of Sydney James Middleton and Agusta Gertrude Ellen Middleton, of North Petherton, Somerset. 

MILLINGTON, Second Engineer Officer, THOMAS GEORGE, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 39. Son of John William and Alice Millington; husband of Annie Miller Millington, of Aigburth, Liverpool. 

MOLLOY, Ordinary Seaman, MARTIN, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 18. Son of William and Sarah Molloy, of Greenock, Renfrewshire. 

MOORE, Ordinary Seaman, CLARENCE PATRICK MICHAEL, S.S. Athelknight (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 27th May 1942. Age 18. Son of Clarence and Agnes Moore, of Cadogan, Glamorgan. 

MORETON, Able Seaman, SIDNEY HENSHALL, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 36. Husband of Lilian Moreton, of Tue Brook, Liverpool.

MORTON, Fireman, JOSEPH, S.S. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 26. Son of Wood John and Eva Morton, of Moreton, Cheshire. 

MacHALE, Boatswain, BERTRAM JOSEPH, M.V. Athelviking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th January 1945. Age 33. Son of Dr. Patrick J. MacHale and Julia M. MacHale. 

McGILVRAY, Carpenter, EDWARD, M.V. Athelmonarch (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 15th June 1943. Age 40. Husband of S. McGilvray, of Greenock, Renfrewshire. 

McGRATH, Able Seaman, MARTIN, M.V. Athelknight (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 26th May 1942. Age 37. Son of Martin and Elizabeth McGrath, of Barry, Glamorgan. 

McINTYRE, Master, MALCOLM, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 43. Son of George and Elizabeth McIntyre; husband of Joyce Irene McIntyre, of Falmouth, Cornwall. 

McKENZIE, Fourth Engineer Officer, WILLIAM ALEXANDER, M.V. Athelduke (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 16th April 1945. Age 23.

McMAHON, Second Radio Officer, DERMOT PHILIP, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 20. Son of Thomas and Mary Elizabeth McMahon. 

McNULTY, Steward, JOHN THOMAS, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 48. Husband of L. McNulty, of Edinburgh. 

NELSON, Greaser, DANIEL GUNN, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 22.

NICHOLLS, Second Engineer Officer, WILLIAM CHARLES, M.V. Athelprincess (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 23rd February 1943. Age 32. Son of Edward John King Nicholls and Eliza Dunstan Nicholls. 

O'SULLIVAN, Able Seaman, DENNIS, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 35.

PARAMOR, Able Seaman, JAMES, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 28. Son of Mr. and Mrs. John Paramor. 

PARTRIDGE, Cabin Boy, BRIAN, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 16.

POULSEN, Fireman, CHRISTIAN, M.V. Athelknight (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 27th May 1942. Age 24. Son of Christian Constantin Poulsen, and of Ellen Poulsen, of Cadoxton, Barry, Glamorgan. His brother William George also fell. 

PROCTOR, Senior Third Engineer Officer, WILLIAM, M.V. Athelqueen (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 17th March 1942. Age 30. Husband of Nellie Proctor, of Cadishead, Lancashire. 

REECE-HEAL, Apprentice, ROBERT LEONARD CARLTON, M.V. Athelking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 9th September 1940. Age 17. Son of Mrs. M. Reece-Heal, of Kingsdown, Kent. 

RIDGEWELL, Fireman, HAROLD, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th September 1942. Age 33. Son of James and Alice Ridgewell; husband of Winifred Teresa Ridgewell, of Grays, Essex. 

ROBERTS, Second Engineer Officer, ERNEST, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th September 1942. Age 28. Son of Owen John and Lilian Eva Roberts, of Liscard, Wallasey, Cheshire. 

ROBERTS, First Radio Officer, GEORGE SELBY, M.V. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 27. Son of Ruth Wilty Roberts. 

ROBERTS, Fireman, WILLIAM, S.S. Athelsultan (Grimsby). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 21.

ROSSITER, Third Engineer Officer, PHILIP, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 23.

SAMUEL, Donkeyman, THOMAS, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 28th September 1942. Age 43. Son of Thomas and Sarah Samuel; husband of L. M. Samuel, of Lower Tranmere, Birkenhead. 

SANDERSON, Mess Room Boy, LESLIE ARMSTRONG, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 16. Son of Armstrong and Rosanna Sanderson, of Fulwell, Sunderland, Co. Durham. 

SCOTT, Sailor, RALPH, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 22.

SMITH, First Radio Officer, ALFRED ARTHUR ERNEST, M.V. Athelsultan (Grimsby). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 24.

SMITH, Donkeyman, JOHN EDWARD, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 45.

SNELL, Steward, THOMAS ROBERT, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 26. Son of Alfred and Jessie Snell. 

SOMMERVILLE, Ordinary Seaman, ROBERT, M.V. Athelmonarch (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 15th June 1943. Age 18. Son of Thomas and Barbara Sommerville, of Bournemouth, Hampshire.

TALBOT, Senior Second Engineer Officer, HENRY NORMAN, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 47.

TANSEY, Carpenter, ROGER, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 29. Son of Thomas and Aris Tansey; husband of M. Tansey, of Southwick, Sunderland, Co. Durham. 

TAYLOR, Boatswain, GEORGE ERNEST, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 35. Son of Harry Taylor, and of Kate Taylor (nee Willey). 

TEDMAN, Boatswain, WILLIAM, M.V. Athelmonarch (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 15th June 1943. Age 40. Husband of Christina Tedman, of Birkenhead. 

TOMKINS, Master, ALBERT ERNEST, M.V. Athelking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 9th September 1940. Age 41. Husband of D. A. Tomkins, of Wallasey, Cheshire. 

TURNER, Senior Third Engineer Officer, WILLIAM, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 23. Son of William and Letitia Turner. 

WALKER, Able Seaman, HUGH BERESFORD, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 20.

WATERSON, Master, ARTHUR HILL COATES, S.S. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 1st March 1941. Age 37. Son of Robert and Annie Waterson; husband of Eileen Waterson, of Bangor, Co. Down, Northern Ireland. 

WHARTON, Fireman, HENRY, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 34. Son of Henry and Alice Wharton; husband of Alice Wharton, of Lower Tranmere, Birkenhead. 

WHITE, Able Seaman, JAMES M., S.S. Athelbeach (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 7th March 1941. Age 24. (served as WHYTE). Son of John and Sarah White, of Greenock, Renfrewshire. His brother Laurence also fell. 

WILLIAMS, Carpenter, RICHARD HENRY, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 27. Son of James Arthur and Margaret Williams; husband of Mary Williams, of Llanerchymedd, Anglesey. 

WILSON, Senior Fourth Engineer Officer, JOHN TODD, M.V. Atheltemplar (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 14th September 1942. Age 22. Son of Victor C. and Annabella M. Wilson, of Dundee. 

WILSON, Donkeyman, THOMAS RICHARD, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 39. Son of Thomas Christopher and Catherine Wilson; husband of Ellen Wilson, of Sunderland, Co. Durham. 

WOOD, Chief Engineer Officer, ADAM MASTERTON, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 46. Son of David and Cecilia Wood, of Grangemouth, Stirlingshire; husband of Jeanie Elizabeth Wood, of Knightswood, Glasgow. 

WOODS, Able Seaman, LEO, M.V. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd September 1942. Age 57. Husband of C. Woods, of Wallasey, Cheshire. 

WORRALL, Donkeyman, ALEXANDER, M.V. Athelcrest (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1940. Age 27. Son of Richard and Sarah E. Worrall, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

YOUENS, Sailor, FREDERICK CHARLES, S.S. Athelsultan (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 2nd September 1942. Age 20. Son of Arthur and Edith Youens; nephew of Ada Youens, of Uxbridge, Middlesex

Buried Ashore

BURKILL, Master, ISAAC, M.V. Athelcrown (Liverpool). . Merchant Navy. 25th September 1946. Age 63. Son of George and Sarah Ellen Burkill; husband of Maud Beatrice Burkill, of Hull. Commemorated Hull Crematorium.

BYRNE, Able Seaman, JAMES, M.V. "Athelfoam" (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 22nd October 1944. Age 39. Son of Charles and Ann Byrne (nee Penstion), of Arklow. Buried Arklow Cemetery.

CLAYTON, Chief Steward, THOMAS JAMES, B E M, M.V. Athellaird (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th August 1946. Age 54. Son of James Wynder Clayton and of Rose Clayton (nee Newton); husband of Christina Neil Clayton, of Burnside, Rutherglen, Lanarkshire. Buried Twickenham Parochial Cemetery.

DONOVAN, Master, THOMAS JAMES, M.V. Athelmonarch (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 12th May 1943. Age 54. Son of Michael and Annie Donovan; husband of Elizabeth Donovan, of Crosby, Liverpool. Buried Basra War Cemetery.

FERRETT, Able Seaman, ARTHUR HARRY LUNDSTROM, M.V. Athelking (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 24th December 1940. Age 18. Buried Nairobi War Cemetery.

FRICKER, First Radio Officer, GEORGE ERNEST, S.S. Athelchief (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 6th January 1941. Age 40. Son of John Alfred and Emilia Violet Dale Fricker; husband of Annie Maud Fricker, of Bexleyheath, Kent. Commemorated Suez War Memorial.

LEES, Fourth Engineer Officer, WILLIAM EDWIN, M.V. Athelduchess (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 5th December 1939. Age 21. Son of John Edwin Lees, and of Florence Mary Lees, of Moreton, Cheshire. Buried Dunkirk Town Cemetery.

MARR, Boatswain (Bosun), CHARLIE, S.S. Athelprince (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 15th September 1944. Age 37. Son of Charlie and Ada Marr (nee Watson); husband of Annie Eliza Marr, of Hull, Yorkshire, England. Buried Norfolk (Forest Lawn) Cemetery.

SKINNER, Able Seaman, WILLIAM, SS Atheltemplar. Merchant Navy. 18th April 1943. Non War Dead. Buried Grimsby (Scartho Road) Cemetery.

DEMS Gunners/Naval Staff

BRADLEY, Leading Seaman, JAMES, D/JX 191457. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in m.v. Athelsultan. 22nd September 1942.

CHARLTON, Telegraphist, GEOFFREY, C/JX 201144, M.V. Athelsultan, Royal Navy. 22 September 1942. Age 29. Son of Edward and Isabella Mary Charlton; husband of Wirlifred Mary Charlton, of Whitley Bay, Northumberland.

CREW, Able Seaman, LESLIE SUTHERLAND, P/JX 335466. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in M.V. Athelsultan). 22nd September 1942. Age 19. Son of William E. and Hylda Crew, of Shirebrook, Derbyshire. 

HOOPER, Telegraphist, LIONEL ALBERT JEFFERY, D/JX 206800. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Athelsultan. 22nd September 1942. Age 21. Son of Albert and Florence Hooper; husband of Phyllis Hooper, of Hemyock, Devon. 

JONES, Convoy Yeoman of Signals, LEONARD BRADLEY, C/JX 172477, M.V. Athelsultan, Royal Navy. 22 September 1942. Age 23. Son of Ernest and Kate Jones; husband of Mabel Jones, of Walkden, Lancashire.

LEE, Convoy Leading Signalman, RAYMOND JACKSON, C/JX 186263, M.V. Athelsultan, Royal Navy. 22 September 1942.

MORRELL, Able Seaman, JOSEPH THOMAS OLDFIELD, D/JX 257052. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Athelsultan. 22nd September 1942. Age 32. Son of Eleanor Morrell, and stepson of James Seddon; husband of Marjorie Morrell, of Blackpool, Lancashire. 

O'NEILL, Able Seaman, CHARLES, C/JX 312378, M.V. Athelsultan, Royal Navy. 22 September 1942. Age 20. Son of Charles and Margaret O'Neill, of Glasgow.

OSWALD, Able Seaman, JOSEPH HENRY, P/SSX 31534. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Athelcrest). 25th August 1940. Age 42. Son of Robert T. and Mary Oswald; husband of Irene Edna Oswald, of Hutton-le-Hole, Yorkshire. 

SMITH, Convoy Signalman, ARTHUR, C/JX 228633. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Athelsultan. 22nd September 1942. Age 22. Son of Allan and Jessie A. Smith, of Preston, Lancashire. 

SULLIVAN, Able Seaman, JAMES RUSSELL, C/JX 191019. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in S.S. Athelempress. 29th April 1942. Age 21. Son of Daniel Russell Sullivan and Anne Sullivan; husband of Emily Florence Sullivan, of Walthamstow, Essex. 

WORBOYS, Convoy Signalman, DENNIS EDWARD, C/JX 174073. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Athelsultan. 22nd September 1942. Age 23. Son of Herbert Edward and Hilda Annie Worboys, of Bassingbourn, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## KenLin39

*RE: Sunshine Island.*



treeve said:


> I regret that after ploughing through the information
> and photographs I have, I had to come to the conclusion
> that the information I had been given was incorrect.
> Therefore, I am sorry, but I do not have a photograph
> of either ATHELMERE, nor do I have any detail on
> ATHELMERE(1954) other than that she was a sister
> ship to ATHELSTANE (1956), she was 7524grt and
> built Hawthorn Leslie, Hebburn ....
> Please can anyone help with any pictures or
> information?
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Hi all, see photo of Sunshine Island here. Ken.
Click here: http://www.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/91832.jpg


----------



## ruud

treeve said:


> Added ...
> ATHELREGENT, ATHELRILL, ATHELRUBY
> 
> http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm
> 
> Please can anyone tell me anything about the 1955 ATHELSTANE,
> I have three photographs but no details!!
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Ahoy Raymond,
Athelstane built in 9-1955 at Hawthorn Leslie[S.Bs]Ltd.Nwc
BRT:7517
P.o.R.:Liverpool
Flag:British
Call/Flag Sign:GTPT
LOA x B x D:459'0" x 61'4" x 25'6½"
Eng:Oil 2SA 4Cy. 670x2320mm


As for the Athelmere she was built in 10-1954, 
BRT:7524
Call/Flag Sign:MSJZ
LOA x B x D: 459'0"x 61'2" x25'6½"
Same Engine/Builder


----------



## treeve

Thanks to all for your messages past couple of weeks; 
I'll reply properly soon.
"Athel" Website nearing completion ....
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athelviking*

Hi Derek,
pictures and details of Athelviking on my page at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/athelviking.htm
If you want me to email, please send your address.
My uncle Basil Forward was working on Athelvictor
1944-5, which is what prompted me to look into
her story - having found very little out there on "Athel" ships,
I set out to complete the picture; and I am extremely grateful
for all the help I have had.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*WWII Athel Casualty List*

Thank you again, Billy;
You may remember that you very kindly sent that
list via email, back 25th July 2005. I have placed each
name with their respective ships on line, list credited to you.
Best Wishes
and Thanks for your kind help,
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athelviscount*

Hi KPC,
I would be grateful for any pictures you would like
to share .... I have some pictures online, for the ships,
but I am also putting together an album of more pictures.
I have kept the number of pictures to a minumum to 
reduce the download time for each page. The pages will be
uploaded to my site this evening.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athelstane 55 and Athelmere 54*

Thank you Ruud for the details you have given.
Very much appreciated,
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## R58484956

Raymond your Athel Line site is a credit to you and it is a pleasure to browse and the minutea is first class, Congratulations.


----------



## treeve

*Athel Ships Website*

To update the list of ships of which I am missing pictures ....
There are now just six ships missing. All others are online.
I would very much appreciate anyone either offering
or pointing me to a place where I can find photographs of
ATHELBROOK 2 - 1977.
ATHECREST 2 - 1940.
ATHELMONARCH 3 - 1977.
ATHEPRINCESS 2 - 1960.
ATHELSTANE 1 - 1922 to 1928 ( also Theodore F Reynolds / Gard / Gard Maru / Hojo Maru / Hozyo Maru ).
ATHELSTANE 4 = Empire Flint ( also Oakley ).
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athel Ships Website*

Thank you for your kind comments, R58484956.
There are a few ships yet to finish off, as I have collected
and have been sent more details.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Sunshine Island*

Hello KenLin39,
Grateful for the tip in the picture ...
I would like to use this photograph on my site,
with your permission .... credited of course.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Crystal Sapphire*

I am about to start the section on the Sugar Line,
One of the photographs I am missing is of 
CRYSTAL SAPPHIRE ... Please can anyone help?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Banni

*Athelduke*

hello

Very interesting threads, does anybody have details of the Athelduke, built 1949, i.e. tonnage where built scrapped etc. and any other bits and pieces. I have the stuff from the website spoken about in previous threads but would be interested if anybody had anything extra.

Thanks


----------



## treeve

*Ship Photographs*

Hello,
I have just uploaded a collection of photographs
The Cargo Hold at 
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/cargo.htm
which includes four pages of more Athel ships photos, 
( if I have omitted any credits, please let me know )
as well as some 75 other merchant ships.

Hi Derek ... There is another Athelvictor photograph included.

There are pictures of the effects of Typhoon Rose 1971.

Hi Banni ... I would be interested in more info on the 49 Duke.

Other Lines included are
ANCHOR, BANK, CLAN, ELDER DEMPSTER
ELLERMAN, HAIN, HARRISON, ROPNER 
ROSE, SHAW SAVILL, STEPHENSON CLARKE 
STRICK, UNITED BALTIC, UNION CASTLE and WILSON 

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Banni

*Athelduke*

Raymond

I was banking on you having the info!! May be somebody out there can help us.


----------



## treeve

Hi Banni,
There are some "bits and pieces" I am adding to the pages,
but unfortunately, Athelduke info is a bit thin. 
I have another source I will try ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Banni

*Athelduke*

My source only has a discharge book with a stamp in it! i think he only sailed one voyage on the ship around 1958/59.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hi Raymond, as an ex-seaman who spent some happy times in Athel tankers, I thoroughly enjoyed exploring your website.

I thought you might be interested to know that the photograph of the Athelduke (2) shown on your website was taken by me in Puerto Padre, Cuba on the 16th of May 1956.

Very best wishes,

John Tomlinson


----------



## treeve

*Athelduke 2*

Hello John,
Thank you for your kind comments....
I am glad to know who took this photograph,
I will update the page to include a credit to you.
I get a number of photos emailed to me, but
I had no way of knowing the originator.
Which Athel ships did you work on?
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hi Raymond,

I did 3 trips in the Athelfoam in '54
1 trip in the Athelbeach in '55
2 trips in the Athelduke in '56
2 trips in the Athelsultan in '59
1 trip in the Athelbeach in '60

I would be very interested to know the fate of the Athelduke and Athelsultan when someone can provide the info.

In the meantime, keep up the good work.

Best wishes, John.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hi Raymond,

I did 3 trips in the Athelfoam in '54
1 trip in the Athelbeach in '55
2 trips in the Athelduke in '56
2 trips in the Athelsultan in '59
1 trip in the Athelbeach in '60

I would be very interested to know the fate of the Athelduke and Athelsultan when someone can provide the info.

In the meantime, keep up the good work.

Best wishes, John.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

*Athelduke(2)*

Hi Raymond,

just visited your website again and noted the necessary info on the fate of the Athelduke and Athelsultan.

One minor point, you have them listed as twin screw vessels, when in fact they wre single screw.

Best wishes, John.


----------



## treeve

Hello John and thankyou .... these are never minor points,
as far as I am concerned; wrong is wrong; I'll get it changed.
I'll get back to you tomorrow,
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hi again Raymond,

Glad to be of help on the Athel tankers..

I have had a look at the UBC ships you have uploaded and noticed the Baltrader. I sailed in her after she was renamed Baltic Fir and took a photo of her when we were frozen solid for six weeks in Helsinki harbour in 56.

I also noticed the Baltabor. I'm not questioning your source on this one, but she looks very much like the Baltavia that I sailed in back in 57.

Best wishes, John.


----------



## treeve

*Ubc*

Hi John,
Glad the pictures brought back memories;
Would you like to share your picture?
I get a number of photos sent to me,
most of them have their origins recorded;
some do not - others I find on the Net, and
I always write for permissions to use; I also
have scanned photos and postcards, some
briefly kindly lent to me; It seemed a shame
to leave them on the computer without passing
them on, just because they don't relate to
my projects. Baltabor is the name on the bows,
I can read from the original scan, by the way.
Messages like yours help to date ships pictures.
Thanks
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Banni

*Athel tankers*

Raymond

There is reference to the Athelduke possibly having a mutiny or similar, do you have any further info? you have a reference number does it refer to anything or is it a credit?

thanks


----------



## treeve

*mutiny on the duke*

Hi Banni,
The reference is to do***ents at the National Archives, Kew.
I have not read the details ... I was just hoping it may prompt
someone to remember, and write to me ???

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hi Raymond,
I have uploaded jpegs of the Balltic Fir and Baltavia to my gallery. Feel free to download for your website. Let me know if you think the simillarity between the Baltavia and Baltabor justified my query.
Kind regards, John.


----------



## Sebe

There was a story going around many years ago about a tanker heading for the UK after a long voyage only for her to receive orders, after passing Gibraltar, to go to the USA.
The crew refused to work and this was rumoured to be the last mutiny on a British ship, if you discount the Globtik Venus

Sebe


----------



## Banni

If this was possibly the last mutiny bar one it is a pity more details are not known. Perhaps somebody reading this may shed more light on it.


----------



## EXAB

Hi Treeve I was on the Athelcrown from Feb to Sept 54.I then served on her again from Feb 57 to Oct 58 when she had been converted to a bulk carrier and renamed Westriver.
It was the deck below the bridge deck that you could walk from one side to the other.That was the old mans deck.I was also on the Scottish Musician that was Athel from Feb to April 51,my first ship


----------



## Ian

After my father died in 1942, my mother moved us kids to North Shields to be near her family who were all seamen (Or marriewd to seamen.) I loved it , and especially listening to all the sea stories they told me.

One which I heard on several occasions concerned an Athel tanker damaged and brought to the Tyne for repairs. This may have been Atheltemplar, which had been mined, or maybe not. The interesting thing was that in Shields she became known as "the tanker that was steamed."

It seems that she arrived in dock (Possibly Smiths dock in North Shields.) Her cargo of Molasses had coagulated in the winter season, and before they could repair her, they had to remove the cargo.

This was apparently done by putting her into a partially filled drydock, and using steam hoses to warm up the dock water, thus thawing the Molasses until it was viscous enough to be pumped into smaller ships. That was the story, and I heard it many times from many Geordies, at home and on several of the tankers I later sailed on. But nowhere could I find confirmation on paper, so to this day I don't know whether it was true, or just a great story! And since my family are one half Irish, and one half Greek, they were all good at stretching the truth, just a little bit mind you but stretching it till it screamed for mercy!

So does anybody, associated with Athel or Smiths Docks know anything about this. And don't worry if it is not true. I still enjoyed a great story. And if it should be true, then I owe several of my long dead ancestors a couple of prayers in both languages!

Changing the subject, can anyone tell me what Treeves website address is? i have a long listing of tankers from various smaller British companies, and I would like to compare notes. Every body knows about Shell, BP, and Esso. But I am interested in Hunting, H.E.Moss, John I Jacobs, etcetera.

Regards to all,

Joe Rooney


----------



## tercar

*Athel*

Hi Raymond,
Another piece of useless information for you.
Have just found my pay off slip from the Athelsultan 16th July 1958.
voyage of 3months 24 days @£36.10s per month.
Overtime 189hours @3/9d per hour.
Nat.Ins contrib. 9/11dper week

I remember we were supposed to load in Dominican Republic, then on to Japan, all changed as usual. Didn,t get the expected long trip.

Best Wishes


----------



## treeve

*Balticpics*



John Edward Tomlinson said:


> jpegs of the Balltic Fir and Baltavia. Let me know if you think the simillarity between the Baltavia and Baltabor justified my query.
> Kind regards, John.


Thanks for that John, regret I have not answered before,
busy writing web pages - latest are the ships sunk by GRAF SPEE.

Anyway, I quite agree and see the similarity.
Great picture in the icy waters ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nadwidny

eldersuk said:


> Does anyone have any info or photographs of Athel Viking. My late father sailed on her 1942/43. I believe she was sunk in 1945.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Derek


Email sent. 

I have UW video of the Athelviking that we took in 2003. According to the locals in Nova Scotia the team of divers that I was on was possibly the first folks to visit her since her sinking in 1945.


----------



## Jim S

*Athelmere*



treeve said:


> An earlier ATHELMERE has just come to light.
> Built 1914 as the BREIFOND; scrapped 1934.
> Web page being updated now ....
> Please does anyone have a photograph?
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


I believe there was an ATHELMERE built by Armstrong Whitworth, Newcastle in 1918 as WAR RAJPUT. - She had engines amidship. She had a change of owner as Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Company's CONIA. She was bought back and named ATHELBEACH. Sold again to Norwegian owners as REALF.
Bought back yet again and named ATHELMERE either in 1935 or 1937.
I know someone who sailed on her as 4th Engineer in 1949/ lduring voyage promoted to 2nd Engineer.
There is a photo of her available from World Ship Society but it is not the best image.


----------



## Jim S

*Athelmere*



John Rogers said:


> Treeve, do you happen to have a picture of the old Athemere,No, 142613. She had her funnel amidships,sailed on her for 6 weeks back in August 1950.
> John


As I have said elsewhere on this section the World Ship Society have a photo of the ATHELMERE with midship engine room - unfortunately it is not a very good image. I know someone who sailed on her in 1949. Going astern in Havana Harbour she struck a submerged object, damaging propeller and fracturing stern frame. She managed to sail to Jacksonville, Florida where in floating dock Thermite welded the stern frame and fitted the spare propeller.
Homeward bound she was burning more fuel than normal due to the inefficiency of the spare propeller. A storm was encountered which added to the increasing danger that she might run out of fuel. Suffice to say that she just made Cardiff Roads on the approach to Avonmouth where tugs took over.
The master was a Capt Maxwell and the Chief Engineer a Mr Urquhart.
I believe some of the Athel Line ships before 1950 were floating wrecks.


----------



## treeve

*Athel Line*

I am grateful for any information on working conditions,
pay, voyage lengths, etc., 
I have "completed" the Tankers Ltd Ships
and Athel Line Ships 
( as well as Silvertown, Sugar Line, Crystal Ships ),
managed ships and the
British Molasses Ship
all at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/hoo.htm

The only pictures I am looking for are
ATHELBROOK 2 ( 1977)
ATHELCREST 2 (1940)
ATHELMONARCH 3 (1977)
and
ATHELSTANE 1 (1922-1928)
built 1920 as the THEODORE F REYNOLDS.

I am currently writing up Anco Line ships.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## shipmate17

Hi,
Photo of Athelmere in my gallery.
cheers.
shipmate17


----------



## Jim S

*Athel Line*

From the store of useless information ;-

Captain Tom Wright (known as Daddy Wright) was Athel Marine Superintendent in the mid 1940's. He was British Molasses Company's first master and held a square rig masters certificate.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Hello Raymond,
is any of the following of interest?

Pay off slip for ATHELDUKE 25 June 56 to 22 Aug.
! month 29 days @ £29/10/0 per month = £58/0/4
plus 45 hours overtime @ 3/6 per hour = £7/17/6.
17 and a half days leave pay @19/8 per day = £17/4/2.
Subsistence @ 4/- per day = £3/10/0.
Total £86/12/0
Bond + subs etc ££34/18/3
Paid off with £51/13/9

Best wishes, John.


----------



## Ron Lloyd

*Athel Line Ships*

My late father (John Minto Lloyd) was with Athel Line 1933-1969. I have a Photo of the Athel Beach sailing into Havana if anyone is interested.


----------



## treeve

*Athel Beach*

I would be delighted to see your picture, Ron, thank you.

Nearing completion of the Anco Ships Website.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## EXAB

*Scottish Musician and Athel Crown*

Treeve if you're interested I have a pic of the Scottish Musician,not the best quality I'm afraid I also have the Athelcrown taken in the early 50's and also a pic of her as the Westriver in 1957. (Thumb)


----------



## shipmate17

*Athelmere*

Hi,
Photo of Athelmere in my gallery.
cheers.


----------



## EXAB

*re Athelcrown*

Raymond onthe website it mentions that in 1949 history was made when the Athelcrown went into Buffalo harbour surely you don't mean Buffalo NY.USA. As the seaway wasn't opened until 1959 and the Athelcrown would not have got through the Lachine Canal,unless there was a mistake in the dates or there is another Buffalo. (*))


----------



## Domnic

*Athel crown*

[
In Sept.1965 the Athel crown was towed to Newcastle after colliding with a Russian tanker in Cuba. We were stuck there for a long time because of the embargo on Cuba. The tug Englishman towed her to Newcastle. it was the Englishman maiden voyage. any one out there been on that trip?. Some trip that was. lol.


----------



## treeve

*Athelcrown*



EXAB said:


> Raymond onthe website it mentions that in 1949 history was made when the Athelcrown went into Buffalo harbour surely you don't mean Buffalo NY.USA. As the seaway wasn't opened until 1959 and the Athelcrown would not have got through the Lachine Canal,unless there was a mistake in the dates or there is another Buffalo. (*))


I seem to have omitted the source ...
the Location is Buffalo Harbour, East London,
Eastern Province, South Africa.

Hope that clears up the confusion.

I am still working on the 30 ANCO ships.
I have been delayed due to illness.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Athelcrown vs Russian Tanker*



Domnic said:


> [
> In Sept.1965 the Athel crown was towed to Newcastle after colliding with a Russian tanker in Cuba. We were stuck there for a long time because of the embargo on Cuba. The tug Englishman towed her to Newcastle. it was the Englishman maiden voyage. any one out there been on that trip?. Some trip that was. lol.


Hi Domnic,
I would be very interested in any more info on this story,
Long haul that ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## akbruton

Thanks John asking for the Athelmere , I have now completed all the ships I sailed on, I did think that she was origially the Cherryleaf an ex RFA tanker of the first WW. I also thought she was built in 1907 but i may be wrong Alan


----------



## nadwidny

*Molasses*

I have a question about the Athel ships that's been bothering me for a couple of years. In WW2, as far as I know, the Athel line hauled primarily molasses. I've heard around 11,000 tons per ship per trip. Multiply that by the number of ships and the number of trips and that is an enormous amount of molasses.

For the life of me I can not find out or guess what they used this much molasses for. A couple of months ago an old RCN vet told me he heard it was used in the manufacture of some kind of lubricant but he wasn't sure.

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## treeve

*Molasses*

Hello ... 
when I wrote my website, I was conscious of the fact
that there was much out there about the companies and the 
materials they carried. I therefore concentrated on the part 
that was not, namely the ships themselves and the men who 
sailed and worked them, and especially those who gave their lives.

Uses and production of Molasses on ...
www.premiermolasses.ie/uses.htm
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molasses
www.madehow.com/Volume-5/Molasses.html
www.tateandlyle.com/TateAndLyle/products_applications/_products/aninmal_feed/default.htm
www.feedsmarketing.com/TateAndLyle/our_business/history/history_timeline.htm
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*Molasses*

Hello Brian,
I can't remember who I got these notes from ...
but this is what I have on my files ....

Molassine was created in 1900 to exploit a secret formula for animal feed. The formula had been brought to Britain by Arthur Stein 'a mid-European probably hailing from one of the Balkan States'. At first the feed was made up by Henry Tate but in 1908 they began work in Greenwich. The molasses was bought locally from Silvertown and Plaistow refineries and the company built the first steel tanks for molasses bought from Danks, Steam Boiler Manufacturers, between 1910-1914. Their main product was a molasses-based feed for horses - this consisted of sphagnum moss mixed with both beet and cane molasses and a 'soupçon of maganesium cal*** carbonate'. In the First World War this feed was considered antiseptic and soldiers used it as a plaster for wounds. 
Original registration as a company was on 5th February 1907 as The Molassine Company (1907) Ltd. The name was changed on 5th June 1908 to The Molassine Company Ltd. and it was changed again on 25th May 1978 to Tate and Lyle Feeds Ltd..
Although techniques and machinery changed over the years the cattle feed remained a simple mixture of molasses and sphagnum moss (peat) - the skill was in the mixing of these two very different raw materials. In the last few years of manufacture at Greenwich, before closure in 1981, a number of variations were created to maintain a shrinking market, in particular a horse food called 'Main Ring'. Sales of Molassine Meal fell as farms grew larger and the use of molasses as a direct ingredient became more usual and manageable by the farmers,
The dog food business of Molassine was based on a hard pink biscuit called VIMS,. It was made from ordinary flour with additions of aniseed and colouring. The advertising slogan was 'Dogs Love Vims' and some older pet food shops still display the black and yellow adverts - they were permanently affixed to shop windows in the form of a top and side pelmet. Only removal of the whole glass window could remove the advert. Black and white Norman Wisdom films of the 1960s contain Vims dogs food adverts - sometimes as part of a plot.
Other dog food products were STIMO, a collection of broken biscuits in a variety of colours, but predominately pink from the Vims production and also a larger white biscuit called PET BISCUITS. These later biscuits were to be produced for a few years in the 1970s with limited success despite considerable advertising featuring Petula Clark,
Another product in the 1930s to 1960s was a fertiliser for the gardener - RITO - based on the rougher pieces of sphagnum moss not suitable for animal feed, a few basic chemicals and yard sweepings.
Between 1900 and about 1908 Henry Tate manufactured Molassine Meal on behalf of the Company. Molasses was purchased from both Henry Tate and Abraham Lyle both before and after 1921 - the year in which they joined forces to become Tate and Lyle Ltd. As molasses became a world commodity, purchases were made from United Molasses Company and this company was eventually acquired by Tate and Lyle. In 1971 Molassine was acquired on behalf of United Molasses by its parent company, Tate and Lyle Ltd. In 1981 the animal feed business at Greenwich was closed and sold to a company called RUMENCO Ltd. at Burton on Trent. 

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## mikefoster

*Athelviscount*

Good afternoon Raymond

Is your Athel research still ongoing ? Do you have all you need on the Athelviscount ? She was on the New Zealand coast for about 13 years and I have sundry bits of information about her time here. Conversely, of course, you may have information that I don't have, like where she spent her time before coming here in 1965 and what sort of cargoes she carried.

Kind regards

Mike


----------



## treeve

*Athelviscount*

Hello Mike and thanks for your offer ... 
Whatever I have on Athelviscount is online;
any more you can offer will be very welcome.
I don't believe I will ever finish research ...
I am currently updating other pages ( well
I am about to re-start after a forced break ),
on Scillonian Packet ships, Lowestoft fishing vessels,
Temperley Line ships to be completed ...
and I have just been given some vital additions
to the Anco fleet and better photographs to add.
It is all ongoing.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## mikefoster

Good morning Raymond

> Hello Mike and thanks for your offer ... 

If you'd like to email me at [email protected] then I can stitch together all the bits I have on Athelviscount and send them off to you by email or snail mail. Do you happen to know where she worked before coming to NZ in 1965 ?

Regards

Mike


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Raymond
Back in the late 1950's Ipswich (Suffolk) handled many small coasters and auxiliary barges and in fact, the largest regular arrivals were the CEGB colliers (normally the Cliff Quay or Barford) for the Cliff Quay Power Station. Three much larger visitors to the port have, however, stuck in my mind. One was the 'Baron Ardrossan' with a cargo of timber, another was one of the Stag Line fleet but the largest of all was an Athel tanker and I am sure this was the Athelcrest. Would be most interested to hear if any SN members served in her at the time and as to why she made her way up the River Orwell, which I don't think could have been an easy feat in the late 50's.
Kind regards
Peter4447 (*))


----------



## treeve

Hello Peter and thank you for that ....
I expect this will stir things up a bit, 
but it has been my understanding that the crews and especially
the captains of Athel ships were regarded as the best as 
regards getting the best out of the ship and being able
to get their ships just where they were supposed to be.


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Raymond
Just been looking at your superb website and this would definately have been the 7,000 tonner, launched 1957. I do find it odd because liquid cargoes to Ipswich were almost always handled by the small coastal tankers of Everards, Metcalfs etc. Still I am sure SN will provide the answer!
Peter4447


----------



## treeve

I have a number of updates in the pipeline,
particularly photographs, Athel as well as Anco,
with some additional ship names. The thing is that I have
other projects under way, and so there will be a little
delay in completion, as I complete those first.
Thanks for the kind comments...
I knew what it was like looking for photos and info
and so set out to be of help to others. 
Any number of people have kindly contributed, for which
I am very grateful.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## dom

*dom*

i posted a photo of the post challenger?on another thread here sometime back,if its any use, use it. dom


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

dom said:


> i posted a photo of the post challenger?on another thread here sometime back,if its any use, use it. dom


Dom, is it possible to post your photo of the Post Challenger in the gallery, please?


----------



## dom

*dom*



Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Dom, is it possible to post your photo of the Post Challenger in the gallery, please?


greetings,will see what i can do,i hope it is the 'Challenger,would hate to get in the way of your right hook if it isnt.dom


----------



## mikefoster

Hello Raymond

I've finally managed to have a little browse on your web site. As a Wellingtonian I can say for certain that your first picture of Athelviscount was taken on Wellington harbour, looking across the harbour rowards the eastern hills.

Regards

Mike


----------



## treeve

Thanks, Mike, I'll add that to the list of updates!!


----------



## Richie two

Hello all ,, I have just joined this site and find it facinating, I sailed on the Athel Sultan, what a great ship and great mates,that was early 60s and carried mostly mollasis, myself I am from Hull, I was galley boy on her, loved every minute of it , for a lad it in those days the experience was great my name richard palmer, dont suppose anyone remembers but hey/// never know thanks for reading this


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Richard to the site, nice to have you with us, I am sure you will find the experience interesting and informative.


----------



## treeve

*Athel Line/ Anco / Sugar Line Updates*

I have completed most Athel Updates (some stories are waiting on do***ents to arrive).
Athel Pages now include more photos on extra Photo Album pages. Tankers Ltd picture added. 
Anco pages are Updated - I am also adding a series of Photo Albums for those pictures
not on specific pages. Eight extra Anco ships added (now total 39). Schrøder & Farstad added.
Extra ships added to Parcel Tankers Ltd members' fleets. I am still updating ex Athel ships,
built for Athel ships and ex Trident ships. Sugar Line pages have been completed with more ships
and more pictures, some in extra album pages (Silvertown, Crystal and Sugar). 
Over 50 "new" pictures to be added over the next week, besides all the others online already.
I have received a very large collection, and many others received, as well as others bought.
If anyone picks up any typos or errors, or can add any info, Please write to me on the email 
address given on many of the web pages. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## skippy24

Hello eveyone Today I purchaced at a car boot sale 2 4'x2' origional framed prints of the Athelking and the Athelduchess. there are placks on the bottom of the frames with the builders plate of R & W Hawthorn, Leslie and co ltd could anyone tell me when these ships where built and what eventually happened to them cheers Tom.


----------



## treeve

Ahoy Tom, and welcome to the crew.
If you have a glance through my website, you will 
find all you need on Athelking and Athelduchess.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## skippy24

Thanks for that Raymond very interseting web site you have and it told me everything i needed to know however i was quite shocked to see how short there lives were can you please tell me why the duchess was only eleven years old when she was scrapped and the king only twelve. cheers Tom


----------



## treeve

Changes were afoot in them there days.
There was the competition of course between the main protagonists 
and various mergers and takeovers. (I could give chapter and verse).
Then there was the change due to the Suez Crisis, in the sizes of 
tankers, of tanker type and design. Tate & Lyle re-vamping, the fleet
were aging fast and others were not suitable for the market as it stood
and was developing. Markets were changing fast.
This all changed again when Anco came into the picture.
Just look at last year's digital camera or last month's mobile phone.
That's about the size of it, market trends and needs.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## jamascc

*Athel Crown*



janbonde said:


> Was on the Athel Crown when she was new in 1949,we were on the Cuba run Cienfuegos, and Jucaro,also Port Everglades when it was just small port no cruise ships


20 years later she was still doing a similar run. I joined her at Hull (circa 1968/1969)and went to Bocca Grande & Cienfuegos picking up molasses. If there's anyone else here who was on her at that time it would be good to say hello.


----------



## Dave Betts

*Crystal Sapphire*



treeve said:


> I am about to start the section on the Sugar Line,
> One of the photographs I am missing is of
> CRYSTAL SAPPHIRE ... Please can anyone help?
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Hi Raymond
Did you have any luck in getting a photo or info on this ship? I sailed on her for a couple of years back in the 60's and have mislaid all my personal photo's of her.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Dave


----------



## treeve

Hello Dave, I have since added pictures of Crystal Sapphire to the site; are you saying that you would like digi-copies? I have recently completed a full update of the site, and I have already received new information and new pictures; Have a look at the site and tell me - if there is anything in the way of information that you can add, I would be grateful; Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## johno245

just poking about and found this thread .just like to say my dad served on the athel foam in the 50s as engineer . he did his time at smiths docks , sailed on 3 or 4 other ships . JOHN RAMSAY . some one in here may even know him


----------



## Roger Harrison

Ho Johno 

Was (acting) 3rd.mate on ATHELFOAM in 1960 for 9 months at the tender age of 19 - Old Man was Bill Meneight. Helped a lot before going up for 2nd.Mates Ticket. Can't remember the name Ramsay but then it was along time ago. 
Where in Oz are you - I'm retired north of Perth W.A. ? 

Roger Harrison


----------



## johno245

roger ,
i am in south east QLD. dad passed away a few years back and every now and then i just do a bot of research.
i think dad would of been out of the merchant navy when you sailed on the athel foam ,and out of the ship yard . after the navy he worked for british visqueen ( not sure on how to spell that ) in middlesbrough.i was born in middlesbrough and lived in haverton hill , i am told it aint there anymore ( osbourne street )
other ships he sailed on were ( spelling may be wrong )
la quinta
mont sandra
rembrandt
and i think 1 more which i dont have the name of yet 
i think he was on the athel foam in 1953


----------



## fdejonge

treeve said:


> I have been told, by Ted Finch, that there was an ATHELIA,
> which appeared by name after WWII. Please does anyone know
> of this vessel and its details? Ted wonders if it was a European barge?
> There was also ATHELSPRITE, again, I would very much appreciate
> any details on her ...
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Tankbarge 'Athelia' was a Dutch molasses tanker. Built in 1962 in Holland and sailed under english flag. Capacity 310 tons. Later enlarged to 390 tons. Has been sold around 1990 to a Dutch Company called 'Tankes' and renamed Jan Willem. Scrapped in ??? Shall try to find out. I worked with United Molasses (the owner of the barge) in Holland since 1964. If you want a picture, please let me know.
Frans de Jonge [email protected]


----------



## treeve

fdejonge said:


> Tankbarge 'Athelia' was a Dutch molasses tanker. Built in 1962 in Holland and sailed under english flag. Capacity 310 tons. Later enlarged to 390 tons. Has been sold around 1990 to a Dutch Company called 'Tankes' and renamed Jan Willem. Scrapped in ??? Shall try to find out. I worked with United Molasses (the owner of the barge) in Holland since 1964. If you want a picture, please let me know. Frans de Jonge


Hello Frans, thank you ... you kindly wrote to me by email 4th February this year, with details and a photo of her with the Townsend Thoreson ferry in the background, for which many thanks again. You have just added more information to what you had said previously, thank you, but any more information would be more than welcome. Best Wishes, Raymond (Hearts of Oak website)


----------



## Harvey Williams

jamascc said:


> 20 years later she was still doing a similar run. I joined her at Hull (circa 1968/1969)and went to Bocca Grande & Cienfuegos picking up molasses. If there's anyone else here who was on her at that time it would be good to say hello.


Sir.
I was on the Athel Crown just a little after your good self, about 3 months from about August to November 1970, if I remember right it was pretty much the same run and of course carrying molasses, give me a week or two and I hope to come up with some names. The old memory is going a little thanks to a cocktail of tablets for the last 20 years.Just looking at the Discharge Book and just make out the Skippers name, looks like R.E.Gray, but the stamp is not that good.
Harvey


----------



## Roger Harrison

That would be "Joe" Gray. He was Chief Mate on my first trip as Cadet which lasted 13 months on ATHELSULTAN. Could write a book about Joe even now after 52 years as no doubt many people of Athel Line could.
Hated being lookout on 12-4 and getting sent down to put Joe on the shake for his 4 - 8 watch. Sometimes would take almost an hour including sticking an alarm clock under his head. Cadets took plenty of stick on that trip with Old Man (A.W.Pegg), Mate (Joe Gray) and 2nd.Mate (Dave Barbour) all over 6'3" All over the world from Caribbean down to BA and Rosario, cleaned tanks from HFO to Molasses across the Southern Atlantic (no Butterworth Gear) Mauritius to Korea and Japan several trips Java to Europe. Great trip for a first trip 16 year old and made a man of everyone.

Roger Harrison


----------



## marco nista

Are you still seeking pix of the 1977 ATHELMONARCH ?

I sailed on her 78/79 when she was on the St.Croix/U.S East Coast shuttle.

Amongst your 'group of interest' I also sailed on ANCO SOVEREIGN & SCEPTRE - POST CHALLENGER - SUGAR REFINER [1958] - PASS OF BALMAHA [Panocean charter].

Marco


----------



## Harvey Williams

Thanks very much Roger for coming up with the name, You are of course spot on if my memory serves me right. He must of been one hell of a chap going by your re-collections, he had surely mellowed by the time I served under him, Smashing chap though. Thanks again Roger.
Harvey


----------



## treeve

Hi Marco, thank you, I was sent a picture of Athelmonarch (3) by Raymond John Solly. But any pictures would be more than welcome, and are credited. I hope you enjoyed the sections on Anco, Post and Tate & Lyle etc... Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

A long shot I know but would any of You guys know if there exist's a list of survivors from Athel Tankers sunk during the War. My late uncle was a cadet (deck I think) on an Athel tanker that was sunk during the second world war. I've no idea of the ships name which is not helpful I know. I have an idea that the ship went down off or somewhere near South America. He would never talk about it. His name is. N. W. Harvey,or couldv'e been W.N. Harvey. but I always knew him as Uncle Norman. I'm not sure if He joined any other ships after that. He did work in Italy for a while and came home after the war bringing His Italian wife with Him. If there does exist a list of survivors, I can then hopefully find out what ship and where and by what that He was sunk.


----------



## treeve

If you go to my website, I have a list of incidents and losses for Athel vessels.
There are just three that "fit" ...
ATHELBRAE 04 Oct 1942 Sunk by USA Mine
ATHELEMPRESS 30 Apr 1942 Sunk Torpedo Artillery by U-162 
ATHELQUEEN 15 Mar 1942 Sunk Torpedo Artillery by U-TAZZOLI No name of Harvey in the crew manifest.
The full Athelqueen crew manifest is on my site.
the full crew lists will be available at Kew, to check against the losses noted.
All the best, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Many thanks for Raymond, I didn't think it would be easy. Is it possible to trace crew lists for Athel tankers at Kew by computer or would it mean a visit.


----------



## treeve

The manifest would be about 4 pages plus a few other pieces; it is possible to get pdf copies emailed to you, As it is you have two ships to explore; I have done as much as possible (with the help of many kind persons) to present as much as possible, I have some intense research to do at Kew at some time, which will probably take a week, and I would be happy to ask for those manifests as well, but I have not yet made definite plans as to when that visit will be; It depends on cash flow, as accommodation and local travel is rather expensive (and that is not a request for any form of remuneration, as I would be doing it for myself and for all others interested in Athel); Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Raymond I would be very grateful for any help that You can give and many thanks for Your help and interest at this time. Only wish I had more information to give You. The only thing I can remember is My father telling Me is that He used to help Norman with His Mathematics for His Cadetship and that he joined the Athel company. I have a photo of Norman in His uniform but I don't think the cap shows the Athel cap badge just the Merchant Navy cap badge . I will look it out and see there is any info on the back.


----------



## treeve

I have noted a number of queries as to survivors and I have it in mind to eventually get the manifests for more Athel Ships, as well as Tankers Ltd ships. To be blunt, finding those who made the ultimate sacrifice is easier. Any information you may be able to share, in any event, will add to the great "database" of knowledge about that period of history, and may help someone else in some other "quest". All the best, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Hi again Raymond, I found a three of pics of Norman. One in His Merchant Navy Uniform and MN cap badge probably prior to Joining Athel (no dates) a pic of Him in liverpool strange that one the Pic is stamped Nov 4th 1946 He is dressed in civies but with MN badge, tie and scarf but in pencil is written Liverpool Nov 4th 41. last pic dated 10-10-1945 was taken at Room 6, Navy House, Naples. He is shown at a desk and has written "Earning My Bread". Does Navy House at Naples mean anything Raymond do You think.


----------



## fredav1

Anyone know what happened to the Atheldutchess.
fredav1


----------



## fredav1

What about the story of the ship (name not known) carrying Bitumin which had to be kept at a certain constant heat to prevent it solidifying. Apparently the there was some sort of breakdown with the heating system and the whole lot went solid. Rather than drill the cargo out the ship was scrapped.
fredav1


----------



## Roger Harrison

Fred - are you sure it wasn't molasses !

Athel Line was a subsidiary of United Molasses Co.

Roger Harrison
(ex Athel Line apprentice - still got the indentures !)


----------



## treeve

Three Athelduchess
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/athelduchess.htm
more pictures
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/alp2.htm


----------



## treeve

Hi Tony, good set of pictures you have there, with some clues. 
I wonder if it is possible to get a hold of his CRS10 (Seaman's pouch)? 
... is this your uncle?
R56256 - HARVEY, N. W. Date of Birth 19th September 1927 Banbury 
All the best, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Raymond thanks again for Your stirling work. I'm afraid I can't help You with any of Your questions about Norman. I think My familly on my Mothers side came from the Kettering area originally but ended up in Glastonbury in the thirties. Looking at that Birthdate for N.W. Harvey surely He wouldn't have been old enough. That means he would've been 13 in 1940 but who knows I guess in 1943 He would be 16 and old enough to go to sea or he could have gone when He was 15. My Mother was born in 1921 in kettering and Norman was definitely the Youngest out 3 children and Banbury is not to far from Kettering so I guess it could well be Him. Have You found a link to the Athel Company then Raymond? I don't suppose looking at the pics would help much?. Anyway I'm keeping My fingers crossed. Normans parents would be William and Gladys Hilda Harvey.
Many thanks Raymond.


----------



## treeve

There were over 400 Harveys in the list of Merchant Seamen, that was the only name with initials anything like your uncle's initials. OK then, you have a photo dated 1945. How old would you say he looked in that picture? Remember that people looked older for reasons of clothes, pressures of living and from the effects of going through the war. I suspect the other picture is actually 1946, the pencil may not be as accurate as you would wish. Perhaps you could upload the pictures for us all? All Best, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Hello Raymond, I have now uploaded three pics of Norman in members faces. I don't know if they will be any help. I'm afraid the Naples pic is pretty poor try as might I couldn't make any clearer. I'm not sure if it will help in guessing his age. If We go by Your N.W. Harvey He would be 18 ish. If You can link His name with the Athel line then that's it but if not We are back where we started.
With Thanks.


----------



## treeve

Certainly in two of those excellent pictures, he looks a young lad; the moustache added dignity and years. There is a look of an unwanted experience in the desk scene. Navy Houses existed all over the place. It could be October before I get to Kew, by the way, perhaps November. But I will add that CRS10 to the growing list of do***ents. I hope that is OK. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## fredav1

Hi Treeve Just saw your comments re sugar boats. Where is your site? I was on the Crystal Jewel probably in the 1960s. I joined her in Falmouth for Cuba. It was the trip after the skippers daughter was killed when they collided with a buoy in the channel. She was on the wing of the bridge and in the impact she went over the rail down onto the deck.


----------



## treeve

Hello fredav1 ... Sugar Line ships start at ...
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/sl.htm
The 23rd September 1961 incident is described, and the outcome.
But there is a lot more to explore.


----------



## fredav1

Dave Betts said:


> Hi Raymond
> Did you have any luck in getting a photo or info on this ship? I sailed on her for a couple of years back in the 60's and have mislaid all my personal photo's of her.
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> Dave





treeve said:


> Hello fredav1 ... Sugar Line ships start at ...
> http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/sl.htm
> The 23rd September 1961 incident is described, and the outcome.
> But there is a lot more to explore.


Thanks Treeve have had a look. Good site


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Thank You very much indeed Raymond for everything. I look forward to a good result.


----------



## treeve

From our PMs it appears this is not your uncle. I am looking into other avenues and will report by PM, as it involves family names. All best, Raymond


----------



## jax123

*Athelbrook & Athelsprite*

If you are still looking for Athel details I worked on both the Brook and the Sprite in the West Indies in 88to 90.
Athelbrook-Built by Richardsons , Lowestoft 1972? Gross tonnage 751, Reg Bahamas, Official No 377187 2 Mirlees Blackstone engines giving 1200bhp and about 12knots flat out. 
Athelsprite-Same builder 1970. off No. 399953, GT 748, same engines.
Both spend most of the time collecting molasses from the Demanerra and the Berbice in Guyana and taking it to iether United Molasses depot in Georgtown or up islands to Barbados storage depot or various rum distilleries round the West Indies though did do occasional runs with diesel oil to Guyana from Trinidad. 
Had UK Chief and Captain at that time and Guyanese crew. Both still in running condition in 1990 but Sprite laid up in Trinidad,
Old Athelsprite was lying semi-sunk in Port of Spain harbour and had mostly rotted away.
Haven't really any good photographs of them but if you want, when I find out how to upload to this site, I will send.
Jack Kirk


----------



## treeve

Just to say that we have eventually found Tony's uncle and his family and he is looking into getting the CRS10.

Many thanks to Jack Kirk for the information; any photographs are I am sure welcome, as are crew experiences. You can see my email address on my website (in a jpeg format, by the way, I would advise anyone does that on their website), it is also not provided with a mailto link. Good old pen and paper. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Any navigators out there. I have five Athel line tankers that were sunk all during 1942. I got positions for their demise from Mirimar ship index and with Google I managed to see exactly where they went down but Mirimar has given a position of 55.38.30N/1.30.30W for Athelduke. I put that into Google but it wouldn't give me an answer, does that position make sense.


----------



## treeve

Athelduke ...
1941 17th January Mined 51 21N 03 20 W - Off Barry, S.Wales; Salvaged.
1945 16th April In convoy FS1784 en route from Port Everglades to Hull ( Saltend with molasses ); East of the Longstone, Farnes she was torpedoed by U-1274 position 55.38N, 01.30W. She sunk at 55.36N 01.40W. One crewmember was lost. The British merchantman KING NEPTUNE picked up the master, 41 crew members and four gunners.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Thanks Raymond. Somehow that position didn't look right. She was definitely an unlucky ship to be on. The google site was great I just typed in the positions and up they come. As You know I am awaiting an estimate for my Uncle's CRS10. I was looking on the Mercantile Marine site and some Guy said he was quoted £92.00. I'm not too sure as to how much I'm looking forward to receiving mine now.


----------



## treeve

You are welcome ... don't forget all Athel incidents and losses are listed by name and by date order on my Athel pages, as well as listed on separate pages for each name. Myself, I don't think there is much to beat a good old fashioned atlas and a chart to plot out these incidents and courses. A quick tracing, make your notes and it is all much clearer than any computer downloaded file from the web. I have offered to see the do***ents if you would like, it all depends on just how long you can wait. I was lucky and a good man (a fellow member of both SN and Mariners_L) helped me in that same manner. At the time I was crippled with arthritis, and because of his kindness, it meant that I could have something to do of some worth. 
All the best, Raynmond


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Raymond I am and will always be grateful for every bit of information You can help Me with. I think Normans career has become a bit of an obsession with me now. yes I had forgotten about Your Site. Why I had a look at the Mirimar site was to get some ships ID numbers and it was there I got some of the positions for the sinkings. Well I think We can rule out Athelduke as possibility to near Home. Forever onwards Raymond, I hope this finds You well.


----------



## fredav1

Hi Roger you are probably right about the cargo being molasses. My story was only a hearsay anecdote. By the way I have still got my indentures too. The only trouble is they tend to fall out when I eat apples!
Dave


----------



## alicraigmiln

*Athelviking*

Hello there. this is all very new to me, so please excuse any mistakes I make.
My grandfather, Egerton Martin, was captain of the Athelviking which was torpedoed off Halifax in 1945. He was one of four crew members who drowned. I think he was on another twe Athel ships which were also torpedoed during WW2, but on these occasions he was rescued. I belive one was the Athel Princess, but not sure about the other. Any information anyone has would be very welcome.


----------



## treeve

Hello and a warm welcome ... have a look through my pages at 
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm;
if there is anything else, please ask ...
best wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Jordan

*Athelcreast (1940) and Athelcrest (1928)*

As part of a larger project, I am trying to establish certain data concerning two of the four ATHELCRESTs. 
First, with regard to the 1940-built ATHELCREST, I am looking for the deadweight tonnage, overall length, and loaded draught. This tanker only appeared in the 1940-41 edition of Lloyd’s Register book, and there is a good chance that the overall length and draught appeared in that. 
Second, I am seeking the overall length (not registered length) of the 1928-built SCOTTISH HEATHER, which later became ATHELCREST and was broken up in 1954.
Any help with regard to any of the above would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Roger Jordan


----------



## treeve

Hello Roger ... please can you say if the information is not on my web pages? I will soon be in a position to answer more fully ... all the best, Raymond


----------



## BillH

Roger Jordan said:


> As part of a larger project, I am trying to establish certain data concerning two of the four ATHELCRESTs.
> First, with regard to the 1940-built ATHELCREST, I am looking for the deadweight tonnage, overall length, and loaded draught. This tanker only appeared in the 1940-41 edition of Lloyd’s Register book, and there is a good chance that the overall length and draught appeared in that.
> Second, I am seeking the overall length (not registered length) of the 1928-built SCOTTISH HEATHER, which later became ATHELCREST and was broken up in 1954.
> Any help with regard to any of the above would be greatly appreciated.
> Regards
> Roger Jordan


Hi Roger,

Been some time since we last met at Lloyd's. Take it the migration westward went well.

1940-41 LR as follows although not much help.

Athelcrest 
6825g. 4046n. 6189 underdeck
426.3 x 59.3 x 34.2 feet P90' F33'
Lloyds War Loss only gives her gross at 6825.
Aruba-London with diesel. Sub 58.24N., 11.25W 36 crew - 30 missing
Derelict sunk by HMS ?

the ex Scottish Heather no better
442.0 x 57.0 x 33.8 feet. P107' F54'

Regards
Bill


----------



## gmac

I was on the athelknight 1960 and we had a mutiny in which six crew members got prison sentences.
about the grass monkey I had the grass monkey which we brought back to england it was a very eventful trip. If you need anymore info about this trip contac.
regards gmac


----------



## B.Nicholson

Sebe said:


> There was a story going around many years ago about a tanker heading for the UK after a long voyage only for her to receive orders, after passing Gibraltar, to go to the USA.
> The crew refused to work and this was rumoured to be the last mutiny on a British ship, if you discount the Globtik Venus
> 
> Sebe


Sebe < What about the crew of the Hopemount walking off in Le Harve in 58. I was one of them.


----------



## B.Nicholson

Athel King?


----------



## B.Nicholson

I Have the Sextant from the Athel King. Give me a price. 
Bob


----------



## bri445

*Athel Line*

Pictures of 'Athelbeach' 1950 and 'Athelking' 1950 attached, also fleetlist about 1955 from 'ABC of Ocean Tankers' (above 3000grt).
Bri


----------



## grahamshamer

I sailed on the Athel Crown as a 5th Engineer in 1966. Immingham to Cuba.


----------



## katemills

Hi.

Im really new to this. I have just found my Fathers discharge book and he also served on the Athelviking from 41 to 44. His name was frederick Smith. Not sure if you have anything


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Hi Kate,

A warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## dean butler

hi there, I am in New Zealand and am trying to find out more about my birth father, Brian Walsh from Sussex, Isle of Wight. He was an Able Seaman who sailed on MV Athel Prince and Athel Princess around 1962. They were hauling phosphate from Nauru Island to ports around NZ. He dabbled as an amateur photographer, and his mother's name was Rose. Would anyone be able to help with any information at all about him? Many thanks Dean Butler


----------



## matthew flinders

*Athelia*



treeve said:


> I have been told, by Ted Finch, that there was an ATHELIA,
> which appeared by name after WWII. Please does anyone know
> of this vessel and its details? Ted wonders if it was a European barge?
> There was also ATHELSPRITE, again, I would very much appreciate
> any details on her ...
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Not sure when she was built but she appears to have been one of four molasses tankers operated by Nederland Melasse Handel Maatschappij NV along with PATRICIA, IDA and JOHANNA. The houseflag was similar to Athel's but had NMHM in the white rombus. ATHELIA was one of the first, if not the first, barge sailing under the red ensign. Her name whilst appearing appropriate is also a rather unfortunate medical condition.


----------



## treeve

Thank you very much, I have a picture of her now, and some details; that now completes most of the information.


----------



## bigben

*Athel tankers*

Can you help me to find black/white or colour paper prints of the Athel tankers?

In return I will give older black/white negatives of tankers and general cargo ships worldwide.

Brgds,
Jorgen
[email protected]


----------



## Anglesey Jack 2

janbonde said:


> Was on the Athel Crown when she was new in 1949,we were on the Cuba run Cienfuegos, and Jucaro,also Port Everglades when it was just small port no cruise ships


hi janbonde! i am looking into my family history and was wondering if my grandfather captain john roberts was the captain then and if you remember anything about him? thanks.


----------



## david m leadbetter

treeve said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, R58484956.
> There are a few ships yet to finish off, as I have collected
> and have been sent more details.
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


------------------------------------
treeve.

A bit late with this...

some details you may already have .. but here goes..


Athel Sultan
O.N. 183804
N.R.T. 5222.98
G.R.T. 9148
I.H.P. 5300
Hawthorne Leslie Doxford (Single Screw)


Athel Laird
O.N. 182481
G.T. 11149.89
N.T. 6517.17
Doxford. (Single Screw)


Athel Mere
O.N. 185502
N.R.T. 4023
G.R.T. 7523
I.H.P. 5050
Doxford (Single Screw)

All three were registered in Liverpool.
Have seen Athel web page. Mighty Job.

regards 
David L.
R670811


----------



## glynn gerard hewitson

Hi everyone, i am trying to trace a Brian Walsh who was on the Athelprincess in 61 to 63 ,he was an A.B. on board. This ship sailed out of New Zealand for over 12 months. I have recently discovered photos of the ship and crew and would like to pass them on to him, He came from Sussex but could be anywere now. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## dcdougan

Scratcher said:


> Hi Lads,
> Could anyone help me to get a pic off her or where i can find one. I was on her in the early sixties,running molasses. i don't think she was fit to carry anything else!!!!!!!
> cheers,
> Rab


Hi Rab,
I joined the Atheltemplar in July 64, at North Shields, as a junior ordinary seaman. We did the molasses (I can still smell the sickly sweet aroma) run around the Caribbean, and a run up the St Lawrence to load grain (after boxing in the strums) in Duluth Minnesota, for Hamberg.
I left her on New Years day 67 in Avonmouth.
Happy memories.


----------



## treeve

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~treevecwll/atheltemplar.htm


----------



## diamondone1999

*M/V Athelmonarch*

My Grandfather Frances Lawrence Grainger served on the MV Athelmonarch in 1938-39. In my research I have come across a picture of him abroad the ship with some of his friends. The note on the picture says "Taken aboard M/V Athelmonarch Port Said 27/7/39 Pal/Ted sitting in front of me" Frank is 3rd from left"

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## TANGELO

I sailed on Athelviscount in 1964. Joined Zeebrugge & paid off in Milford Haven. Did a trip to Aruba to load for Campana up the Parana river in Argentina.


----------



## A.D.FROST

First trip to sea (SILVERCRAG) after four months I was releived by a ex.Athel Line engineer.He said if she as more than one scavenge fire a day I am not signing on.(I didn't no what a scavenge fire was?)


----------



## jasper

A bit later but my first voyage on board the Anco Empress in September 1974 makes up a large chunk of the story in my book.
Please click on my signature.
Best wishes,
Jasper.


----------



## mr g elliott

*atherlcrest*



Peter4447 said:


> Hi Raymond
> Back in the late 1950's Ipswich (Suffolk) handled many small coasters and auxiliary barges and in fact, the largest regular arrivals were the CEGB colliers (normally the Cliff Quay or Barford) for the Cliff Quay Power Station. Three much larger visitors to the port have, however, stuck in my mind. One was the 'Baron Ardrossan' with a cargo of timber, another was one of the Stag Line fleet but the largest of all was an Athel tanker and I am sure this was the Athelcrest. Would be most interested to hear if any SN members served in her at the time and as to why she made her way up the River Orwell, which I don't think could have been an easy feat in the late 50's.
> Kind regards
> Peter4447 (*))


my friend fathers brother was killed on the athelcrest when she was torpedeoed and sank during the war he was22


----------



## frank elliott

Have always been interested in Athel line tankers,never sailed on any but was
involved in a very interesting event with my ship the British Mariner and the
other ship Athelqueen south of Ceylon. Anyway,what I want to say is that the
name ATHEL is very likely to be made up of A.Tate and H.E.Lyle the owners of SUGAR line of Tate&Lyle. Probably their way of distinguishing between their tankers and bulk sugar carriers,ships with names prefixed by SUGAR or CRYSTAL.


----------



## Chestermax

Anglesey Jack 2 said:


> hi janbonde! i am looking into my family history and was wondering if my grandfather captain john roberts was the captain then and if you remember anything about him? thanks.


Hi Anglesey Jack,
I sailed with your grandfather Capt John Roberts on my first trip to sea as a deck apprentice on the AthelDuke. Joined the vessel in Falmouth drydock in July 1965 where the officers were: Dan Sharp (c/0; Nigel Davenport (2/o); Stuart ??? (forget the 3/0's surname, Scouse lad) ; Hugh Pevy senior apprentice and myself as junior apprentice. I did 6 months on the Cuba/UK molasses run on the Duke before signing off to join the AncoQueen in Sweden.


----------



## Chestermax

Quote:
Originally Posted by Anglesey Jack 2 
hi janbonde! i am looking into my family history and was wondering if my grandfather captain john roberts was the captain then and if you remember anything about him? thanks.
Hi Anglesey Jack,
I sailed with your grandfather Capt John Roberts on my first trip to sea as a deck apprentice on the AthelDuke. Joined the vessel in Falmouth drydock in July 1965 where the officers were: Dan Sharp (c/0; Nigel Davenport (2/o); Stuart ??? (forget the 3/0's surname, Scouse lad) ; Hugh Pevy senior apprentice and myself as junior apprentice. I did 6 months on the Cuba/UK molasses run on the Duke before signing off to join the AncoQueen in Sweden.


----------



## Geoff of Hull

We at Hull Trinity House Navigation School Old Boys Association would like to find any information and where about of Malcolm Colley an old cadet of the school and of Athel tankers. He is known to a few of our members from way back and would like to swing the lamp with him.
I guess he will be about 72-73 now going by his school record.
Any one else who would like to get in touch with our association in hull please contact me...Geoff Johnson (Chairman) HTHOBA.


----------

